# Concealed Carry Tactics April 18-22



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Concealed Carry Tactics 1 April 18-22 (tuition is $195 per student, early registration is required to hold seat)
Each class is an 8-10 hour block that is being repeated daily for a week.

Abstract:
This course is a must for armed professionals and law enforcement, military or private security operator, who carry a concealed weapon as a condition of employment. Students will learn all aspects of concealed carry, including the use and deployment of concealed carry equipment and tactics. The emphasis is given to types of weapons, types/locations of holsters, and support equipment. Further, attendees will participate in an in depth study of movement, cover & concealment and unconventional shooting positions.

Overview:
Developing a winning mindset through positive mental programming (Training to Win™) 
Weapon and carry selection 
Modes of carry 
Concepts of concealment 
Draw and presentation skills 
Movement skills and techniques 
Tactical & unconventional shooting positions 
Situational drills

Equipment Requirements:
600 Rounds of ball ammunition for handgun 
Eye protection 
Hearing protection 
Ball cap or other billed cap 
Concealment holster 
Concealment garment

Wes Doss, formerly of the Sigarms academy
More details are available on our website http://www.khybertraining.com


----------

